# MCLS coupon - pretty please?



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm spending way more than planned between tools, Rockler, and MLCS to get set up. I started with nothing, now I have a router, table saw, joiner, bits, and some accessories. 

I got 10% off at Rockler (f9999 gets you a $25 coupon if you spend $100 and v9732 is 10% off - pick one)

anything for MLCS - I am at $297?

thanks!


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I signed up with them and they sent me a 10% coupon - nice!


----------

